# MEGA BUSTED!  NAACP Caught as the real racists while they lie about the Tea Party



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY"]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zXDNlWESD0"]YouTube - Federal jobs[/ame]



> But the new media will not be silenced. It will not allow for the main stream media to propagate hateful and hurtful lies in order to save the Democratic Party from the toxic choices it has made over the past few years. And by bringing up race, and demanding a zero tolerance of racism, the left, and the NAACP in particular, has opened itself up for scrutiny.
> We are in possession of a video from in which Shirley Sherrod, USDA Georgia Director of Rural Development, speaks at the NAACP Freedom Fund dinner in Georgia. In her meandering speech to what appears to be an all-black audience, this federally appointed executive bureaucrat lays out in stark detail, that her federal duties are managed through the prism of race and class distinctions.
> 
> In the first video, Sherrod describes how she racially discriminates against a white farmer. She describes how she is torn over how much she will choose to help him. And, she admits that she doesn&#8217;t do everything she can for him, because he is white. Eventually, her basic humanity informs that this white man is poor and needs help. But she decides that he should get help from &#8220;one of his own kind&#8221;. She refers him to a white lawyer.
> ...


 
Video Proof: The NAACP Awards Racism?2010 - Big Government



OH so busted! 

Liberals try to LIE and fabricate racism from the tea party, but LOOK WHO REALLY ARE THE RACISTS???? 

As usual, liberals accuse in others what they refuse to see in themselves.

This is some funny stuff. Because it really shows their hypocrisy.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 19, 2010)

When one points at another and yells "racist"... they have 3 fingers pointing right back at themselves.

This is the most over-used word these days.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh get this:



> "The first time I was faced with having to help a white farmer save his farm, he took a long time talking but he was trying to show me he was superior to me. I know what he was doing, but he had come to me for help. What he didn't know while he was taking all that time trying to show me he was superior to me was, I was trying to decide just how much help I was going to give him," Sherrod said.
> 
> "I was struggling with the fact that so many black people had lost their farmland, and here I was faced with having to help a white person save their land. So I didn't give him the full force of what I could do. I did enough," Sherrod said. "So that when he, I assumed the Department of Agriculture had sent him to me, either that or the Georgia Department of Agriculture, and he needed to go back and report that I did try to help him."
> 
> ...


 

SHOCK: Video Suggests Racism At NAACP Event - wcbstv.com

Of course they didn't have an immediate response, they are stone cold BUSTED and they know they can't deny it.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> When one points at another and yells "racist"... they have 3 fingers pointing right back at themselves.
> 
> This is the most over-used word these days.


 
It sure is being thrown by liberals a lot these days.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 19, 2010)

Only if you criticize their guys.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Liberal response to the video:

"Nuh-UH!!"

That is all.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 19, 2010)

Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm at the library and can't view the video.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.


I don't believe anyone said there weren't.  However, there certainly aren't as many as the left would like everyone to believe.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.


 
Except I already posted the thread that busts those "racists" as infiltrators.

Nice try, but keep lying carbiner.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.
> ...


 
I already posted the busting of Think Progress on this.  They were infiltrators.

And they were told to pack up their "peformance art" and get the hell out!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm at the library and can't view the video.


 
Have to wait until you get home then.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.
> ...


True.  There's just enough to taint their image.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> I don't believe anyone said there weren't.  However, there certainly aren't as many as the left would like everyone to believe.



True


In ANY large group of people, there are going to be a few wingnutz. Weed em out and move on.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I saw that.  But it's not realistic to say there are no racists involved in the Tea Party, just as it's not realistic to say there are no racists in the Democratic Party.

But at least the real racists hide it better than the infiltrators.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





 Think Progress Caught Using Liberal-Manufactured Signs From &#8216;Crash the Tea Party&#8217; as Evidence of Tea Party Racism - Big Government


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
You mean enough infiltrators for liberals to lie about.

We are still waiting for that video of all those Tea party people calling Rep Carson an N word.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


With the help of the Left screeching that all Tea Party members hate Obama only because he's black. 

Please tell Janeane Garafolo to STFU.  She's too stupid to speak in public.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe anyone said there weren't.  However, there certainly aren't as many as the left would like everyone to believe.
> ...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 
The point is the Tea Party tells the racists to get out.

Look at what the Democrat party does!

They embrace them!



 
Anti-Semitic sign at the February 16, 2003 "anti-war" rally. 



 
Sign at the March 20, 2004 "Global Day of Action" anti-war rally. 



 
Another message at the March 20, 2004 rally.​ 


 
This man at the "Stop the U.S.-Israeli War" rally on August 12, 2006 wants the Nazi kikes to get out of Lebanon.​ 


 

and you should see the rest of this scum:


The zombietime Hall of Shame


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...









^^^
Truthmatters?


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 19, 2010)

The double standard is down right sickening, but predictable.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> The double standard is down right sickening, but predictable.


 
And notice the usual suspects fall silent in the face of this double standard being pointed out.


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.



98% of the negroes voted for the EXPOSED MONUMENTAL FRAUD, i.e., The MARXIST Palestinian Guardian Muslim PC Protector ......and NOW....SUPPORTER AIDER & ABETTOR of ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION and MEXICAN DRUG CARTELS' PUSSY Obami Salaami.

'Nuff said.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.
> ...


 
Wow!  We are against Obama on his policies and his false charges of racism, not because we are racists.

You really need to take a chill pill.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 19, 2010)

The NAACP is irrelevant and that is why they have to over sensationalize everything so that it keeps them in the public eye.  They need the money to keep rolling in so they have to grasp at every single straw they can.  While they decry racism from others, they clearly aren't concerned about it within their own ranks.  They're just hypocrites.


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Could be, she's just as hopelessly clueless.

On second thought......What's beyond hopelessly clueless ?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The NAACP is irrelevant and that is why they have to over sensationalize everything so that it keeps them in the public eye. They need the money to keep rolling in so they have to grasp at every single straw they can. While they decry racism from others, they clearly aren't concerned about it within their own ranks. They're just hypocrites.


 
And desperate to shut up the Tea Party.  What does a liberal calling anyone else a racist mean?  It means they want them to shut up.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 
Nancy Pelosi and Sheila Jackson Lee.


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



TeaPartyWuss,

Now you are playing their Black Racist PC game you dickless crunt.

When 98% of a race votes for the same racial candidate (with other racial candidates in the running) THAT SMACKS of RACISM, by any stretch of the word.

If 98% of the Irish would vote for an Irish person (with other ethnic candidates in the running) THAT WOULD SMACK OF ETHNICISM, by any stretch of the word.

GEDDIT ??? You fucking PC-whipped crunt ????

You really need to get an apple-sauced Drano laden enema to relieve you off negroid PC.


----------



## topspin (Jul 19, 2010)

Newsflash Klan does not like NAACP.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2010)

topspin said:


> Newsflash Klan does not like NAACP.



ged, kkk, poor


----------



## topspin (Jul 19, 2010)

Fake lawyer
 Yurt needs a slow ambulance to chase.


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

topspin said:


> Newsflash Klan does not like NAACP.



NEWSFLASH !!!!!

For all intents and purposes, there aren't any Klansmen left. There MAY BE a coupla hundred DISCREDITED demented skinheads snuffling around in the wilds of Utah, or Wyoming somewhere.

BUT.......

~95% of ALL of the Black Churches across our Beloved Country teach Cone's OVERTLY BLACK RACISM in the form of BLACK LIBERATION THEOLOGY which BLATANTLY DEMONIZES THE WHITES. This was acknowledged approx the same week that the Wright/Obami Scandal broke out at the ANNUAL MEETING OF THE BLACK CHURCHES OF AMERICA. When the question was posed ALL THE MEMBERSHIP, without a single abstainer, UNANIMOUSLY CELEBRATED WRIGHT'S BULLSHIT !!!! 

Of course, it is an ESTABLISHED FACT that this BLACK RACIST BULLSHIT is taught by one of its MOST PROMINENT PREACHERS: the Black Racist WHACKJOB "GODDAMN AMERICA" Wright in the CATHEDRAL  OF HATE.  Where the present PRESIDENT of he UNITED STATES of AMERICA, Obami Salaami had a TWENTY YEAR TENURE !!!

And, this BlACK RACIST NUTJOB Wright's self-admitted (his own words)  "idol and friend" is the MOST NOTORIOUS Black Racist "Cracker" and Anti-Semite HATER in America's History: The PSYCHO Louis Farrakhan of the FLOURISHING Flagrantly Black Racist  NATION OF ISLAM.

Yep, the same Black Racist PSYCHO Louis Farrakhan who proclaimed Obami Salaami "THE MESSIAH" during the Presidential Campaign to a jam packed auditorium of thousands of  raucously cheering BLACK RACIST members of the Blatantly Flagrant Black Racist "NATION OF ISLAM".

And, by now everyone knows that our PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES of AMERICA, Obami Salaami.....using his very own words...declared to the whole world.... that this WHACKJOB PSYCHO "GODDAMN AMERICA" Wright is Obami Salaami's: "Pastor, Friend and Mentor".

Well, maybe my AMIGO Tailspin is concerned that the few irrelevant 'Klansmen" don't like the OPENLY BLACK RACIST NAACP.............HOWEVER, THE MILLIONS OF BLACK RACIST NEGROES IN ALL PROBABILITY DO !!!!! 

This is not to say there aren't some  blacks that see thru the Obamarrhoidally liberrhoid BULLSHIT. Pre-eminent among these is the Stanford Univ Prof Thomas Sowell. I'd vote him in as POTUS in an eye-blink.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 19, 2010)

topspin said:


> Fake lawyer
> Yurt needs a slow ambulance to chase.



Says the guy who claims to have an MBA but has yet to write a post that rises above the 8th grade level?


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

ConHog said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Fake lawyer
> ...



MBA.......M(edia matters)B(ullshit)A(rtiste) ?


----------



## ConHog (Jul 19, 2010)

gautama said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



Don't know, but when he first came on here, he claimed to have an MBA for Loyala New Orleans and that he made over $100K/year then he proceeded to write junior high school level post after post.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> 
> YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks
> 
> ...



Thanks! You saved me the trouble of coming here to post this for "*those who care*." lol They have put their foot in their mouth this time...


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2010)

you gotta love Andrew Breitbart from Big Government. he warned the Naacp if they pass this stupid resolution, he would unleash this video...

anyone who likes a good site, check out BigGovernment.com

the Naacp just got pwned BIG TIME. and you fools who fell for it with them.. well what can we say. all we can do..


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

ConHog said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Tailspin is an  OBVIOUS Obamarrhoidal liberrhoid. As such, ANYTHING he says has a 99.99999% probablity of being unmitigated, unadulterated BULLSHIT.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2010)

Why is anyone surprised that they are a racist origination? That is what i dont understand.


----------



## Guerrilla (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally! The truth is revealed about who's been keepin the white man down all these years.


----------



## gautama (Jul 19, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> Finally! The truth is revealed about who's been keepin the white man down all these years.



I am now convinced that "perceptive" comments like those made by Guerrilla-Mogilla undo the fact that Black Racist MARXIST Obami Salaami's choicest stooge, the Hapless Black Racist Atty General, is NOT the Racist Swine that he is.


----------



## topspin (Jul 19, 2010)

Tea party by day Klan by night 
Con fag put your money where your GED pie whole is. 
I got a $5,000 bet for you


----------



## ConHog (Jul 19, 2010)

topspin said:


> Tea party by day Klan by night
> Con fag put your money where your GED pie whole is.
> I got a $5,000 bet for you



What are you babbling about? I've never even seen a KKK member in real life, let alone would I support their BS goals. Likewise, i am also not a tea party member.

What do you want to bet your entire net worth to me about?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone else notice the stunning SILENCE in this thread from the crowing lefties that was agreeing with the Naacp just a few days ago..

they do say silence is GOLDEN. but in this instance I say the silence is them choking on CROW.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> 
> YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks
> 
> ...



Where is the racism that you're talking about shithead?


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2010)

She should be fired.  And hopefully white farmers who have been discriminated against (which I'm sure there are many) will sue.

Thank goodness for Breitbart.  I'm sure this won't be covered by the MSM.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Guerrilla said:


> Finally! The truth is revealed about who's been keepin the white man down all these years.



Racist whites lynched NAACP members NAACP has neither lynched nor killed anyone, shithead.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> She should be fired.  And hopefully white farmers who have been discriminated against (which I'm sure there are many) will sue.
> 
> Thank goodness for Breitbart.  I'm sure this won't be covered by the MSM.



What about black farmers who've been discriminated against?


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> anyone else notice the stunning SILENCE in this thread from the crowing lefties that was agreeing with the Naacp just a few days ago..
> 
> they do say silence is GOLDEN. but in this instance I say the silence is them choking on CROW.




Shirley Sherrodd is not a member of the NAACP she worked for the USDA this does not prove NAACP is racist, stupid cow.


----------



## editec (Jul 20, 2010)

What?!

You say that the NAACP has some people who are soemwhat pissed at White People?

Say it ain't so.

Why next thing you'll be telling us is that the TEA PARTY has one or two people who are pissed that a BLACK man is in the oval office.

That can't _POSSIBLE_ be true, can it?


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

"NAACP President Benjamin Jealous issued a statement late on Monday saying his organization was appalled by Sherrod's "shameful" actions."

Shirley Sherrod Resigns USDA Job After Admitting Use Of Racial Preference During NAACP Banquet (VIDEO)

Shirley Sherrod is not part of NAACP and Ben Jealous did not condone her statements. NAACP has proved they speak out against all racism Tea Bastards have not. Teabastardsamuri just choked on the shit sandwich he ate.


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2010)

She works for the USDA.  Taxpayer funded position.  Being "somewhat pissed" and active discrimination within her job duties are a little more serious than carrying a sign.  Just sayin.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

editec said:


> What?!
> 
> You say that the NAACP has some people who are soemwhat pissed at White People?
> 
> ...



Tea Bastards and conservative media ignore coverage when the NAACP and other civil rights groups press Obama for action  and instead accuse Obama of "paying back da man" and being a racist president who prefers blacks over whites, the only blacks they give coverage to are conservative blacks who speak their dogma and race baiters.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> She works for the USDA.  Taxpayer funded position.  Being "somewhat pissed" and active discrimination within her job duties are a little more serious than carrying a sign.  Just sayin.



USDA doesn't have shit to do with the NAACP you stupid fucking cow. Policeman are taxpayer funded and they discriminate and racially profile blacks, the Republican Senators that are blocking unemployment benefits to blacks and whites are taxpayer funded, now shut the fuck up already.


----------



## gautama (Jul 20, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Why is anyone surprised that they are a racist origination? That is what i dont understand.



NAACP Black Racist ????

That was obvious for decades.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Why is anyone surprised that they are a racist origination? That is what i dont understand.
> ...



Fighting for desegragation and against lynching of black people and racial discrimination against black people is decades old racism? Shut your fucking trap you goat. The NAACP is not racist, Shirley Sherrod is not a member of NAACP she worked for USDA before she recently resigned because of statements she made that the NAACP condemned, do you understand that JohnWayne or should right the shit in first grader capital letters for you stupid ass to get the point?


----------



## gautama (Jul 20, 2010)

mistake


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Why is anyone surprised that they are a racist origination? That is what i dont understand.
> ...




Fighting for desegragation and against lynching of black people and racial discrimination against black people is decades old racism? Shut your fucking trap you goat. The NAACP is not racist, Shirley Sherrod is not a member of NAACP she worked for USDA before she recently resigned because of statements she made that the NAACP condemned, do you understand that JohnWayne or should right the shit in first grader capital letters for you stupid ass to get the point?


----------



## Middleman (Jul 20, 2010)

That's pretty blatant. She's pretty full of herself and sounds racist.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



LOL, they the (naccp) CONDEMMED IT. after they sat there and listened and clapped through it. 

what a friggen JOKE. and desperation.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

You people domnt get what she is sayong do you?

He was coming to her for help and was treating her like an inferior.

She did enough.

That is what she said, she struggled with the thought of helping him but she helped him save his farm.

She did enough to fulfill her job.

When you treat someone you are asking for help  like an inferior dont expect them to go out of their way to give you extra help.

This was the first time a white farmer was sent to her to help save his farm and it taught her that this was an economic issue and not a color issue.

She helped him save his farm and she learned from it, there are no such laws in government work that you have to LIKE the people you are helping.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Middleman said:


> That's pretty blatant. She's pretty full of herself and sounds racist.



She, but not the NAACP. Man where is Charlie Bass again when you need him? I'm in the military so I can't say certain things, damn.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Everybody in this thread accusing the NAACP of racism, shut the fuck up right now, I'm calling bullshit. Shirley Sherrod is not a member of the NAACP so her words don't prove NAACP is racist so shut the fuck up and quit saying it over and over especially that stupid dumbass cow Stephanie, how can someone be so dumb as to not want to accept the truth?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> 
> YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks
> 
> ...


It'd be nice to see the entire tape...because at the end of the one you posted she is admitting that her attitude was wrong. I have subsequently read that she claimed that after she realized her attitude was wrong she went back to the guy and helped him and in fact befriended him. So it is quite possible the rest of the tape reflects that.

Please be a dear and find the rest of the tape for us...and while you're at it, if you are convinced she is racist, write to the NAACP and congratulate them for booting the racists in their midst.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...


Have you seen the entire tape? It's possible they were clapping her because she was admitting that her own attitude was wrong.

Are you a racist yourself? Because if you aren't you sure are making me wonder with how you are jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> ...




She's not an NAACP member, she just spoke at their banquet.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty blatant. She's pretty full of herself and sounds racist.
> ...



lol, paging Charlie Bass, paging Charlie Bass, Flaylo need you  to come spew on us.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Dumbass, here's Ben Jealous' statement

Since our founding in 1909, the NAACP has been a multi-racial, multi-faith organization that-- while generally rooted in African American communities-- fights to end racial discrimination against all Americans. 

We concur with US Agriculture Secretary Vilsack in accepting the resignation of Shirley Sherrod for her remarks at a local NAACP Freedom Fund banquet. 
Racism is about the abuse of power. Sherrod had it in her position at USDA. According to her remarks, she mistreated a white farmer in need of assistance because of his race.

We are appalled by her actions, just as we are with abuses of power against farmers of color and female farmers.

Her actions were shameful. While she went on to explain in the story that she ultimately realized her mistake, as well as the common predicament of working people of all races, she gave no indication she had attempted to right the wrong she had done to this man.

The reaction from many in the audience is disturbing. We will be looking into the behavior of NAACP representatives at this local event and take any appropriate action.

We thank those who brought this to our national office's attention, as there are hundreds of local fundraising dinners each year.

Sherrod's behavior is even more intolerable in light of the US Department of Agriculture's well documented history of denying opportunities to African American, Latino, Asian American, and Native American farmers, as well as female farmers of all races. Currently, justice for many of these farmers is being held up by Congress. We would hope all who share our outrage at Sherrod's statements would join us in pushing for these cases to be remedied.

The NAACP will continue to advance the ideals of America and fight for freedom, justice and fairness for all Americans."

This link has the full video

Shirley Sherrod Resigns USDA Job After Admitting Use Of Racial Preference During NAACP Banquet (VIDEO)


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's not the full video, it's the edited video.

I haven't seen the full video posted anywhere but it does sound like this woman was unfairly the target of a witch hunt by Big Government.

USDA employee resigns over statements about white farmer - CNN.com

They really should release the entire tape or they risk looking like racist fucktards.

Well...I think they are but still....


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



lol, they were for it before they were against it.
too late Mr. race baiting Jealous. you all were caught with your pants down. now pull them up and GO AWAY.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You people domnt get what she is sayong do you?
> 
> He was coming to her for help and was treating her like an inferior.
> 
> ...



You have proof that she helped save his farm? You have proof that he acted superior? Or are you simply taking a racists word for it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Again, if the entire tape would exonerate her, it would be posted on NAACP's website. Wise up!


----------



## gautama (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Playlow, Nice try about desegregation and lynching black people......that's ancient history during the time when NAACP was formed mainly by Liberrhoid Jews and had a palpable white membership.

THERE WAS ALL THAT WHITE SHAME, and yes ....... WHITE ABUSE which happens when ANY RACE has ABSOLUTE POWER over ANOTHER RACE.

But, what is overlooked is that it is YOU BLACKS THAT ENSLAVED THE BLACKS INTO SLAVERY (although there was some ARAB complicity involved ). 

Yes. America was guilty of buying these slaves (when slavery was the norm).......BUT, IT WAS THE WHITES THAT FREED THEM. WITHOUT THE WHITES THE SLAVES WOULDA REMAINED SLAVES !!!!!

And since then, around 1950,  America began to pour  BILLIONS OF DOLLARS trying to rehabilitate the negroe into being a civilzed American. 

AND, IRONICALLY, THESE BLACK SLAVES WERE THE LUCKY ONES !!!

The present descendants of these Black Slaves are GORGING THEMSELVES on GREASY SOUL FOOD, NOTORIOUS FOR THEIR CRIMINAL ACTIVITIES, PIMPING AND DRUGS, driving around in"cadillac cars" (on our taxpayers' welfare money)....being so-called "Black and Beautiful"......while in the AFRICAN PARADISE ....... the Black inhabitants are, to this day, being mostly illterate,  munching on PEBBLES & GRASS.

Please note: In America the savages were taught to read and write. While in Sub Saharan Black Africa from whence they came.... THERE WASN'T EVEN A WRITTEN LANGUAGE until recently. AND THAT WAS MOSTLY EITHER ENGLISH OR FRENCH. 

Seems like the ONLY group of people the Sub Saharan Blacks could claim to have more intelligence were the Australian Aborigines. But, that is not much of an accomplishment, now is it ? After all, these aborigines (until recently) didn't have a number for THREE. It was One, Two........and MANY !!!!!

In case it's not clear: I AM NOT BELITTLING THE NEGROES. I AM SIMPLY STATING THE FACTS TO SHOW HOW GRATEFUL THE BLACK RACIST AMERICAN INGRATES SHOULD BE.

FOR DECADES NOW,  AMERICA HAS BEEN COWED BY THE BOGUS BLACK RACIST PC BULLSHIT ...... RESULTING IN THE ELECTION OF THE EXPOSED MONUMENTAL BLACK RACIST MARXIST CHARLATAN Obami Salaami.

And, if America hasn't paid for it's historical error in purchasing Black slaves from their own blacks.......WE  ARE CERTAINLY PAYING THE PRICE NOW.......IN SPADES !!!!

As to your CRAP:  you can lay off your RIGHTEOUS BULLSHIT. THE SHOCKINGLY ATROCIOUS CRIME STATS of the negroes compared to ANY RACE, or ETHNICITY.....and the BILLIONS of dollars that we taxpayers had to, and, presently ARE shovelling in to the BOTTOMLESS PIT to make the black race partially civilized in America is WAY, WAY, above anything we owe the Blacks in America.

And STILL......BLACK CRIME is way on top.

You whine about White Abuse ???? Compare the ATROCITIES of Black on White crime !!!! For every ONE incident of a black person being brutalized or killed by whites, a conservative estimate would be that at least a DOZEN whites were brutalized or killed by negroes.

The fact that you have about TEN TIMES more Black on Black CRIME than Black on White crime does not absolve you RIGHTEOUS BLACK RACIST ARSEHOLES from trying to resurrect the HISTORICAL PAST.....from which....on the balance....the PRESENT BLACK DESCENDANTS HAVE EXTRAORDINARILY BENEFITED !!!!

CONCLUSION:  BLACK RACIST PC BULLSHIT IS OLD......

AND, AMERICA MAY HAVE FALLEN FOR YOUR BLACK RACIST PC BULLSHIT WITH THE ELECTION OF THE EXPOSED MONUMENTAL FRAUD, the Black Racist MARXIST, Palestinian Guardian, Muslim PC Protector.....and NOW....the SUPPORTER AIDER & ABETTOR OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION and MEXICAN DRUG CARTELS' PUSSY Obami Salaami............BUT NO MORE !!!!!

YOUR BLACK RACIST PC BULLSHIT HAS RUN  ITS COURSE. 

YES .... Black Racists still control the DEM Party because of your RACIST Monolithic Black Vote and your NOTORIOUSLY CORRUPT Black Racist CONGRESSIONAL BLACK CAUCUS. That is so because the DEM Party knows that it couldn't exist without your CORRUPT 13% of the population black vote.....and you fucking Black Racists are EXPLOITING THAT FACT.

HOWEVER, the rest of America is waking up to YOUR BLACK RACIST PC BULLSHIT........

BOTTOM LINE: There are enough of us now to know that your SHIT is SHIT......and SHIT STINKS !!!!!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



This woman was honest and admitted to her prejudice.  She resigned her position.  End of story.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh right. if this had been a WHITE woman saying she did this to a BLACK person, you really think this would of BEEN THE END OF STORY?
you all would love to just sweep this reverse RACISM under the rug, but it is now coming out for ALL TO SEE.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...


 
I'm a a girl you moron, so your insults about being a woman don't work.



And I'm not a racist either.  It has nothing to do with PC and something to do with having a brain that fights against bad policies and NOT skin color.  Take your racist trash somewhere else and get the hell out of my thread.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

topspin said:


> Newsflash Klan does not like NAACP.


 
Why?  They are both parts of the Democrat party, and they both have racists in their midsts.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

gautama said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Newsflash Klan does not like NAACP.
> ...


 
You are a racist nutjob.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

ConHog said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...


 
That would be every liberal on this board.


----------



## Moon (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The banquet was on March 27th, and she just resigned this week, so apparently her prejudice didn't bother her much until the video became public.  Same with the NAACP's self-serving statement.  It became politically expedient for the organization to distance itself from a racist they invited to a banquet, cheered her remarks, and did nothing about for nearly four months until this week.  How very convenient.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> ...


 
No problemo!

The liberals are going to get funnier and funnier as November approaches.  

I am so torn!  I love summer and hate to see it go back to ice and snow.  YUCK!  But I can't wait for November at the same time!  

Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool  . . .

Okay enough of that crap  

But, liberals are telling us they are SCARED TO DEATH of the Tea Party.

It's going to fun to watch as November approches.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> you gotta love Andrew Breitbart from Big Government. he warned the Naacp if they pass this stupid resolution, he would unleash this video...
> 
> anyone who likes a good site, check out BigGovernment.com
> 
> the Naacp just got pwned BIG TIME. and you fools who fell for it with them.. well what can we say. all we can do..


 
I hope Brietbart busts these clown everytime they try to lie and smear.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> anyone else notice the stunning SILENCE in this thread from the crowing lefties that was agreeing with the Naacp just a few days ago..
> 
> they do say silence is GOLDEN. but in this instance I say the silence is them choking on CROW.


 
Oh you want to know where the lefties have been?  

Here!




> Hi, you have received -353 reputation points from .
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:


 
That's where the cowards have been!  They can't debate so they just send me posts like that!

Cowards!  

No, I left out the persons nick that sent this.  Because I have more CLASS than the liberals on this board.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Guerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Finally! The truth is revealed about who's been keepin the white man down all these years.
> ...


 
NAACP members have been lynched?

I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > you gotta love Andrew Breitbart from Big Government. he warned the Naacp if they pass this stupid resolution, he would unleash this video...
> ...



From what I've been hearing, he has more videos.
this should get real interesting.
the difference with Breitbart and the Naacp, Breitbart has video PROOF, the Naacp just used hearsay from SOME people and they presented that, AS PROOF.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > She should be fired. And hopefully white farmers who have been discriminated against (which I'm sure there are many) will sue.
> ...


 
Where?  It looks to me like it's been White Farmers who have been discriminated against and there's actual evidence.f

When you have your evidence, let me know.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else notice the stunning SILENCE in this thread from the crowing lefties that was agreeing with the Naacp just a few days ago..
> ...


 
When they are applauding what she's telling them and nodding their heads??????

Watch the video!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

editec said:


> What?!
> 
> You say that the NAACP has some people who are soemwhat pissed at White People?
> 
> ...


 
Well the NAACP keeps saying it's true, but when they have to fabricate the evidence, and all we have to do is show actual videos of NAACP meetings, I think you see who wins that argument.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You guys really dont read or listen to what you post huh?

WHERE IN THAT DOES IT PROVE THAT ASSHOLE IS A PLANT?????


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty blatant. She's pretty full of herself and sounds racist.
> ...


What could you say that would be any worse than this?  "Anything conservative, Republican or Tea Bastard can burn in hellfire."


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Where is there any proof he's a Tea Party member?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



Is there any proof he isn't?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, the Ajc.

just another Progressive controlled PROBAGANDA paper, site folks.

don't fall for these so called Mainstream papers and news channels and websites, as our FRIENDS.

THEY ARE NOT.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...


 
Don't hold your breath on Truther every answering that one.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
Do liberals understand logic and proving a negative?

Of course not!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



There you have it.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 20, 2010)

The NAACP is an organization that is archaic. Why do they get to organize, and still call themselves "color people", and if whites "organize" we are racists? Double standards people, double standards.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


 
And I am not even going to try and understand what that means.

Talking to liberals lately makes less sense than trying to talk to my kids when they were babies.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> The NAACP is an organization that is archaic. Why do they get to organize, and still call themselves "color people", and if whites "organize" we are racists? Double standards people, double standards.


 
Yeah true.  If we organize it's "white supremacy."


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is an organization that is archaic. Why do they get to organize, and still call themselves "color people", and if whites "organize" we are racists? Double standards people, double standards.
> ...



Only if you think whites are superior.  Do you?


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 20, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head, samuri!!!!!!!
The whites are slowly but surely becoming the minority!!!! Now we have to learn Spanish. What's next?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> You hit the nail on the head, samuri!!!!!!!
> The whites are slowly but surely becoming the minority!!!! Now we have to learn Spanish. What's next?



White people are so oppressed.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> lol, the Ajc.
> 
> just another Progressive controlled PROBAGANDA paper, site folks.
> 
> ...


You're calling Mrs. Spooner a liar.


----------



## gautama (Jul 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Whether you're a man or a woman is irrelevant.....except the obvious: you ARE a dickless crunt.

All my points re Black Racism and/or list of Obami Salaami's failures are FACTUALLY correct.  And, the other comments including teaching you LOGIC are also FACTS. Your opinion about my "racism" is of eminent non interest to me except to point out ANOTHER one of your  errors in logic you silly twat: I couldn't be a White Racist (by definition) if I am willing to elect Stanford Univ  Prof Thomas Sowell (a Black) as POTUS.

So....disprove any one of my points if you can, you pussy-wussy crunt.

And, as stated, it is ALSO a FACT that you're reactions to the Black Racist PC BULLSHIT i.e., playing the "I'm HOLIER than THOU re RACISM game " is falling into their Black Racist PC CRAP.

And my original conclusion is correct. Get yourself a DRANO-laden enema to purge yourself of the illusion that Black Racism mentioned by me does not exist.

As to your other illusion regarding your proprietary control of a published thread....you can stick that up your arse before or after your enema.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 20, 2010)

So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.

Then she says she sent him to his own for help, but he didn't help. Is she his own? I mean they are both Americans! What a crock of shit!

Then she brags about not being laid off in the Federal Government! The Tea Party members are heros!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.
> 
> Then she says she sent him to his own for help, but he didn't help. Is she his own? I mean they are both Americans! What a crock of shit!
> 
> Then she brags about not being laid off in the Federal Government! The Tea Party members are heros!


Don't be a jerk, Ghook...read the rest of the thread.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.
> ...



How could anything I stated make me sound like a jerk! That was rather tame for me. This is a long thread, I got sales calls to make today also!!!


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2010)

She resigned from a federal job that no one gets fired from. Nuff said?


----------



## Liability (Jul 20, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.



Racists can infest any organization.  It would be surprising of there was no infestation anywhere of racists into the groups known collectively as the Tea Party.   

But the infestation of some racists into a group only seem to bother you liberal hypocrites when the group is one of conservative orientation.  

You hypocritical pantloads have no problem with the baseline participation of racists in your liberal groups -- like the filthy Democrat Party.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 20, 2010)

Complete stereotype.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty blatant. She's pretty full of herself and sounds racist.
> ...



The people in the audience were laughing and practically 'amening'. They obviously agreed with her.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You people domnt get what she is sayong do you?
> ...



According to Fox News, the couple in question stated that the lady did, indeed, help them save their farm.

FOXNews.com - Ex-Ag Official Says White House Forced Her Out Without Hearing &#39;Truth&#39; About Video



> The wife of the farmer who was the subject of Sherrod's story told FoxNews.com on Tuesday that the administration should not have forced out Sherrod, who actually helped the couple save their farm.
> 
> 
> "She'll always be my friend," Eloise Spooner said. She said the incident Sherrod was referring to happened more than two decades ago and that she and her husband Roger worked together closely to keep the farm out of foreclosure.
> ...



We only have the lady's claim that the white farmer was acting superior. Sometimes minorities are paranoid and hypersensitive, so her claim that the white farmer was acting superior might have been her interpretation of his normal mannerisms.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 20, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I question whether Spooner was the same farmer than Sherrod eluded to. According to Sherrod, she didn't help the farmer but sent him to see see someone of "his own kind". If you call that help, then so be it.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> > You hit the nail on the head, samuri!!!!!!!
> ...



Now that minorities have obtained positions of power, there is a real danger of discrimination towards whites. Many minorities are very resentful of whites. I think there is a sizable percentage who think it's payback time. So, this is not just a fantasy of poor ol', over-privileged whitey, but something distinctly in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Using the terminology 'sending him to his own kind' is really inappropriate, especially by a public official. It wouldn't be acceptable from whites, nor should it be used by people of color. The audience was, meanwhile, laughing at her remarks. The woman sounded like the position of power she had obtained had totally gone to her head. 

In or out of context, the woman sounds very arrogant and out of line.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 20, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



I concur.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

The tape was cut in such a way as to make it look like she was racist.

The whole tape tells the real story.

The family she spoke of tells the whole story and they have come forward.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 20, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


So, given the stated goal of some people to discredit the Tea Party movement by any means, which is more plausible?

1.  A man pretending to be a racist infiltrated a Tea Party rally with a racist shirt and stating (badly -- he really wasn't very good at it) racist opinions and tried to get as much media attention as possible, or

2.  He actually was racist.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

You have no proof he is not a racist and you have no proof hew was a plant.

Do you know what proof is?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No you just want to see her as a racist because it fits your poltical view


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



You refuse to see her as a racist because of politics.


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You have no proof he is not a racist and you have no proof hew was a plant.
> 
> Do you know what proof is?



Do you know why you believe he's a racist Tea Partier?

_Because you want to_.  And that's all the proof you need.


----------



## gautama (Jul 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since the Tea Party is now making a big show out of kicking the racists out of their ranks, it can't be a lie to have said there were racists in the ranks of the Tea Partiers.
> ...



.........or one of its mouthpieces, THE BLATANTLY OVERT BLACK RACIST OFFSHOOT: The NAACP.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You have no proof he is not a racist and you have no proof hew was a plant.
> ...



I bleive it because that is what was happening, he was at a tea party and was a racist.

what you choose to believe there is no evidence for .


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You have no proof he is not a racist and you have no proof hew was a plant.
> 
> Do you know what proof is?





Yes.  The proof has been posted on this site.  The full video shows the man being jeered at and chased away as an infiltrator by real tea party members.

Here it is again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfmShJe5MA]How to Deal with Tea Party Infiltrators[/ame]


_Nice outfit, don&#8217;t you think? The man is in fact likely a progressive plant, possibly from that day&#8217;s failed &#8220;Crash the Tea Party&#8221; movement. Note that his Nazi shirt is just out of the package, wrinkled and heavily creased across the fold from shipping. This man was isolated by real tea party protesters, holding signs like the one above, from the moment he showed up.

Think Progress pulled the video of him claiming &#8220;I&#8217;m racist, I&#8217;m white&#8221; from the 53-second mark of a nearly six-minute video from conservative blog SharpElbows.Net. The video is entitled: &#8220;Proof that the Tea Party is not racist.&#8221; It consists of real tea party protesters chasing the man away, and provides a link to where the man bought some of his Nazi gear online._

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/stephe...abeling-tea-partiers-racists/?singlepage=true


----------



## Yurt (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



so anyone who happens to show up at a tea party is automatically a member

moron

you demand full context and proof for the racist black lady, but here, wihtout any proof or finding out who this guy is...you ASSUME racism

two faced bigot


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


So...the mere presence of someone at a rally proves the person's affiliation with the rally goers.


Congratulations.  You hate America.  And heterosexuals.  And Jews.










Don't like it?  Tough.  You can't prove otherwise.  I have photographic proof.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 21, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



They didn't agree with her actions, perhaos they were clapping to her entire story that she told and not the sound bytes that you were presented with dickhead.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 21, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Your vocabulary is certainly limited.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 21, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Listen nutjob, now that the full video has been posted showing Sherrod's comments in their full context and not in the distorted, dishonest manner in which biggovernmentblog shown them, Briebart has been exposed for the lying dishonest aswipe that he really is and the Tea Bastards efforts to smear the NAACP and Sherrod as racists has been blunted, how the fuck do you feel now asshole?


----------



## topspin (Jul 21, 2010)

another fake fox news story doctored to shit and the GED's eat it up.

 Fox is fair and balanced between rightwingnut and militia


----------



## Middleman (Jul 21, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I feel like you are coming across very poorly with your profanity.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL, this tape showed just what the Naacp is all about. The are a RACIST ORGINIZATION

The American people saw it and will make up their own minds.

Of course now the leftest is trying to defect on all this by blaming Fox News and Andrew Breitbart, the same thing they did with Acorn.

But it's too late to put the ole Naacp isn't RACIST HORSE back in the barn.

good show for Andrew Breitbart.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, this tape showed just what the Naacp is all about. The are a RACIST ORGINIZATION
> 
> The American people saw it and will make up their own minds.
> 
> ...


Yep, it is always the black people's fault, isn't it Stephanie. No mention of your glee all day yesterday at "exposing" Ms. Sherrod as a racist.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, this tape showed just what the Naacp is all about. The are a RACIST ORGINIZATION
> ...



LOL, you are a liar.
I showed no "glee" (though I can't say I'm sad over it)that the NAACP AND THE OBAMA administration threw this women under the bus.
so if you want to lay BLAME lay where it SHOULD BE.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


That's not what I said but good twisting.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh I can read between the lines dear. and what you said wasn't pretty. but if you must, carry on.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, this tape showed just what the Naacp is all about. The are a RACIST ORGINIZATION
> ...



The story was all about Sherrod describing her, essentially, racist attitudes and response and how she learned, through those events that she was wrong in her thinking.

The thing that exposes the NAACP members in the audience as being racist is that they did not know how Sherrod's story was going to end, but they were laughing and whooping it up as she described how she "didn't do all that it was in her power to do" and how she "left the farmer to 'his own people' to take care of him." 

Regardless of what Sherrod is or was, the salient part of the story is about NAACP being in a glass house and throwing stones at the tea party. So, now their membership is shown to be tolerating, nay reveling in racism.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 21, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You're full of shit bud, look at the entire video, the NAACP is not racist, don't accuse people of color of throwing stones at glass houses, the Tea Bastards are in their glass houses throwing stones still and they fucked mighty big by inentionally trying to smear the NAACP out of their own denial to address the racist in their own fucking ranks. The USDA realized they jumped the gun an is reconsidering as we speak so the Tea Bastards take another loss and it makes me happy with glee.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh my my.
don't ya just love he calls people "Tea Bastards". makes one look soooooooooooooo INTELLIGENT.
and how bout that RANT.


----------



## chanel (Jul 21, 2010)

"The tea bastards take another loss?"  What the fuck does that mean?  Do you think race baiting is a game?


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



"You are raising your voice when you should be reinforcing your argument." -- H.L. Mencken

If you enjoy the torment of others because of the color of their skin, it's racism. This is a definitional issue. You can can look at the video and watch it happen. I don't need to see it anymore, it sickens me. As it should you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> "The tea bastards take another loss?"  What the fuck does that mean?  Do you think race baiting is a game?



ummm yes he does. you can see he is full blown Racist Bigot in his postings.
I rarely pay any attention to what it has to say. most of it is DISGUSTING.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



They were laughing because they identified with the dilemma.  How human and honest of them.  When people acknowledge their bias they are half way there to resolving it.  Tea Party denies any racism in their ranks.  They have further to go.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh jeeeze.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't bother trying on an alternate view to your prejudice, Steph.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Don't bother trying on an alternate view to your prejudice, Steph.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Tell me your story Stephanie.  Why are you so angry with black people?


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Most of what I've seen put out as "so-called" racism, was analogy and satire. But, I suppose those with thin-skins with grasp at any straw. 

There have been instances of legitimate racism and at least one politician has been forced out because of it. The tea-party is a grassroots organization. Rallies are publicized and anybody can show up. Nutters included. 

You can't defend every nutter that shows up to a left-wing rally carrying "Hitler or Nazi-ized" pictures of Bush or Cheney and neither can the right do much about such things. Conveniently, the President is black, so its pathetically easy to just throw the "racist" bomb at it.

I haven't seen any "real" racism in the tea-party (not that I've spent much time analyzing it, but I see what people purport to be racist) in what the "leaders" of that movement have put out there. I've heard most of those leaders say that they do not condone and would not tolerate racism that it's counter-productive, as it truly is. Since there is a dearth of evidence to the contrary, that's enough for me.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Well we have another coward from the liberals.  Can't debate the subject, so just does this and hides.  But I won't let them hide!



> Hi, you have received -173 reputation points from Article 15.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Unfortunately, the nutters as you call them have caught the attention of the media.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Well, given the other story in the news today, that's hardly shocking. I imagine that they drumbeat will get louder and louder until Nov. 2nd.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Tell me your story Stephanie.  Why are you so angry with black people?



Oh my. I'm breaking out yellow puddle boots now.
chit deep.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

What have black people done to you personally, Stephanie?  Where does your bias come from?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> 
> YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks
> 
> ...



turns out that it was the rightwing that LIED and edited this tape samurai....will we hear YOUR APOLOGY?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

This is what counts for news this day and age.  Rumor and edited tapes.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> What have black people done to you personally, Stephanie?  Where does your bias come from?



Good Saul Alinsky tactic:



> *Rule 5:* Ridicule is mans most potent weapon. Its hard to counterattack ridicule, and it infuriates the opposition, which then reacts to your advantage.
> 
> *Rule 11:* Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, polarize it. Dont try to attack abstract corporations or bureaucracies. Identify a responsible individual. Ignore attempts to shift or spread the blame.



:yawn:


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Actually, they knew how the story was going to end because she set it up by explaining it was a story about how her attitude changed. But nice try!

I take it you never bothered to watch the entire video and are making claims based on your own prejudices and generalizations.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I watched a longer clip, but not one that includes the statement you made. If that's true, it may or may not exonerate the audience. You're on very, very shaky ground when you include "your own prejudices..." in your statement. Fair warning.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> ...



Breitbart EXPLAINED his reason for releasing this tape
now you all can except it OR NOT.
doesn't matter.
The point WAS MADE. that is all that matters.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...


This is what they were amening and clapping about...her story and how God directed her....they were empathizing with her struggle. Maybe because some of them struggled themselves to do the right thing?

I honestly find the conclusions drawn by the right wing to be revolting.

But when I...made the commitment years ago I  didn't  know how -- I didn't...I prayed about it that night and as our house  filled with  people I was back in one of the bedrooms praying and asking God to show  me what  I could do. I didn't have -- the path wasn't laid out that night. I just  made  the decision to that I would stay and work. And -- And over the years  things  just happened.​ And young people I just want you to know  that when  you're true to what God wants you to do the path just opens up -- and  things  just come to you, you know. God is good -- I can tell you that. ​ When I made that commitment, I wasn't making  that  commitment to black people -- and to black people only. But, you know  God will  show you things and He'll put things in your path so that -- that you  realize  that the struggle is really about poor people, you know.​ The first time I was  			faced with having to help a white farmer save his farm, he -- he took  a  			long time talking, but he was trying to show me he was superior to  			me. I know what he was doing. But he had come to me for help. What  			he didn't know while he was taking all that time trying to show me  			he was superior to me, was I was trying to decide just how much help  			I was going to give him.​


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



As I said, I didn't think this was a story about how Sherrod was a racist. I'm struggling to put together how the audience reaction to the portions of Sherrod's talk where she describes how she didn't do as much as she could have to help the white farmer, was consonant their understanding of her serious and heart felt journey of learning that poverty and hardship have no color lines.

It seems to me that the reaction should have been one of serious reflection rather than laughter. I didn't really see what was humorous in her words that would have led them to laugh at those portions. I know that if I were in the audience and someone was describing a journey where they had made wrong choices but arrived at a better place, I wouldn't have been laughing when they were describing those wrong choices.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I bet your dizzy from all that spinning.


----------



## chanel (Jul 21, 2010)

But, but, but - the laughing and clapping came BEFORE the ending that was clipped....  Did they read her speech before they came in?  Yeah - that must've been it.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Bingo.    It may be class warfare now, but the racial divisions are still part of the Progressive Agenda.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Bingo.    It may be class warfare now, but it racial divisions are still part of the Progressive Agenda.



yep, and the Obama and his comrades in arm are right smack at the top of all this.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone with a lick of honesty in them realizes the audience is laughing because Sherrod is going to be corrected by God for her racial bias against the white farmer.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Anyone with a lick of honesty in them realizes the audience is laughing because Sherrod is going to be corrected by God for her racial bias against the white farmer.



Yea that's why we all laugh at pedophiles because we know that God is going to correct them for their sinful ways. 


Do you really believe the shit you write?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Cleopatra II said:
> ...


 
That must explain why I think the most intellectual writer in the country is Thomas Sowell, and the best man we have ever had on the USSC is Clarence Thomas, and Ken Blackwell would still be the best Gov Ohio has ever had.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> You hit the nail on the head, samuri!!!!!!!
> The whites are slowly but surely becoming the minority!!!! Now we have to learn Spanish. What's next?


 
Oh that reminds me of a great joke.

Two guys from Al Queda infiltrate into Florida and meet at a local Denny's.

The one guy starts to speak to his compatriate in Arabic and his compatriate admonishes him:

"You are in America!  We must blend in!  Speak Spanish!"


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> > You hit the nail on the head, samuri!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Ask White Famers!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > lol, the Ajc.
> ...


 
Yeah!  Don't you all know it's only okay for liberals to throw the charge liar around with no proof???????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

gautama said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...


 






​


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.
> 
> Then she says she sent him to his own for help, but he didn't help. Is she his own? I mean they are both Americans! What a crock of shit!
> 
> Then she brags about not being laid off in the Federal Government! The Tea Party members are heros!


 
And that is why the left hate them!

They are standing up to the thugs and RACIST hacks of the left.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.
> ...


 
You mean you haven't called him a liar yet?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a lick of honesty in them realizes the audience is laughing because Sherrod is going to be corrected by God for her racial bias against the white farmer.
> ...


You're an idiot, seriously.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
I think that's all Ravi has it liar or idiot!

Limited vocabulary!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 21, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > So she decided not to help the white farmer owner when she should have, because he was white. That she doesn't like helping white people because black farm owners lost there land.
> ...



Here you go Teabagger cum shameless monkey, the entire full video that debunks your crap:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9NcCa_KjXk]YouTube - Shirley Sherrod: the FULL video[/ame]

The NAACP did not applaud Sherrod when she admitted not being fully helpful, look at the video starting from 16:58 where she starts talking about the issue.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW you distorting Teabagging scum, Sherrod was *NOT* in a federally appointed position when this incident took place, she was in a nonprofit group that helps struggling farmers.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 21, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> BTW you distorting Teabagging scum, Sherrod was *NOT* in a federally appointed position when this incident took place, she was in a nonprofit group that helps struggling farmers.



Correction: She was in a nonprofit group that helps struggling black farmers.


----------



## gautama (Jul 21, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



You can label anyone anyway you want....but when you were required to provide PROOF that I stated anything but the Truth.....YOU SIMPLY RESORTED TO INSULTS .

Conclusion: As stated, you're just another dickless crunt with a God-Complex.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who watched this video and thought, good, she learned something.

She said she learned in that incident that it wasn't about color, but money.

I don't see how that makes her a racist. And consider the audience. That audience doesn't want to hear that. So actually, I'm a little reassured by the film.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW you distorting Teabagging scum, Sherrod was *NOT* in a federally appointed position when this incident took place, she was in a nonprofit group that helps struggling farmers.
> ...



You shouldn't have to wonder why I keep telling you to shut up, shut up, shut up its the lying, dishonest posts like the one above that make me do it.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Am I the only one who watched this video and thought, good, she learned something.
> 
> She said she learned in that incident that it wasn't about color, but money.
> 
> I don't see how that makes her a racist.* And consider the audience. That audience doesn't want to hear that.* So actually, I'm a little reassured by the film.


hmmmm....what a stupid thing to say. They agreed with her.


----------



## konradv (Jul 22, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW you distorting Teabagging scum, Sherrod was *NOT* in a federally appointed position when this incident took place, she was in a nonprofit group that helps struggling farmers.
> ...



Just keep piling lie upon lie, right?!?!

Anderson Cooper 360: Blog Archive - Video: Farmer: Sherrod criticism is &#039;hogwash&#039;  - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Liability (Jul 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Am I the only one who watched this video and thought, good, she learned something.
> 
> She said she learned in that incident that it wasn't about color, but money.
> 
> I don't see how that makes her a racist. And consider the audience. That audience doesn't want to hear that. So actually, I'm a little reassured by the film.




This whole "objectivity" thing could make some people annoyed with you.  

But seriously, my take on the Ms. Sherrod speech is that she was acknowledging (or admitting or confessing) that in that day in the past she had some racist thinking going on.  I didn't see her confessing to ACTING on her prejudice.  No.  Instead, she merely admitted that she HAD harbored such thoughts.  But then she put her own bias aside and did her job.

Isn't that what she was supposed  to do?

Even the white farmer in question has made it clear that she treated him fairly (at least within the parameters of the program being administered).  He says that she was NOT a racist and thanks her for the HELP she gave.

This whole thing got blown out of proportion.  Even the NAACP seems to have rushed to judgment.  But they seem willing to confess their own error.

Even the President seems to have caught on.

I think the story tells a few different tales.  But I don't see how anyone can possibly -- at least not in good faith -- conclude that Ms. Sherrod "is" a racist.  I saw her interviewed.  My conclusion is that she is not a racist and that we should all turn the page at this point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 22, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



You just proved how utterly stupid you are. The racist bitch admitted to "NOT doing as much as she could", that she did "just enough" by sending him to "one of his own kind". 

You can tell folks to shut up all you want but it does no good, I don't see anyone shutting up. Bring your ass to Rosharon, Texas and tell me to shut up tough guy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 22, 2010)

konradv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



It's not a lie, she admitted as much.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 22, 2010)

Liability said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who watched this video and thought, good, she learned something.
> ...


Just curious...does the part I bolded mean you don't believe she engaged in a racist _action_?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 22, 2010)

Liability said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who watched this video and thought, good, she learned something.
> ...



I want to praise you two for being the people I had always hoped you would be.


There is a time for Americans to stop and think and come together and not let those in this world who wish to see the US embroiled in a fever of hate.

Now I hope you will join me in never again allowing ANYTHING Breitbart says to have sway over anything.

The man has now done this to this country more than once (the ACORN tapes) and he should NEVER be allowed to do it again.

Thank you so much for these thoughtful posts


----------



## Liability (Jul 22, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Kind of, yes.  She admitted having harbored racist thoughts, but ultimately (even back in those long-ago days) she seems to have not allowed her racial bitterness impede her from delivering on behalf of that white farmer.

Plus, as I noted before, I saw that white farmer himself express gratitude for the service he received from Ms. Sherrod, and he specifically denied that she was a racist. I figure if HE doesn't see what she did as having been anything racist, maybe I'm not justified in reaching any different conclusion.  

If you are suggesting that maybe she did provide lesser effort to him (it is a bit unclear to me whether that ever happened), then all I can say is, "Maybe.  I don't know."  Perhaps I'm missing something, though.  Can you tell me what she did that she shouldn't have done or what she didn't do that she ought to have done?

As for the speech she gave, it seems to me that what she was saying was that it would be wrong to permit personal feelings of racial disaffection to interfere with her responsibilities.  And that certainly seems like a truthful and noble sentiment.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 22, 2010)

Liability said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


No...I agree with you. I'm just dealing with someone in another thread who insists she committed a racist act. I think what you've posted makes perfect sense and pretty much follows my line of thinking.


----------



## Liability (Jul 22, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I understand that finding that you and I agree on something can be jarring.  "Ah feel your pain."  

But, hell, some things really do turn out to be uncomplicated.  I confess it.  I was right on the verge of rushing to judgment regarding Ms. Sherrod's speech.  But then I saw a piece on NBC (I believe  it was on the Today show).  Ms. Sherrod was given a pretty full chance to speak her mind.  The piece also provided a video clip of the very white farmer about whom she had spoken.  HE, himself, defended her and credited her with having saved his farm.  In that light, I went back to hear her speech again.  It was at that point that I realized that she appears to have been the victim of being quoted very much out of context.

I'll go one step further.  Anybody, like her, who may have harbored some racist sentiments in the past but who chose NOT to ACT on that sordid sentiment deserves some congratulations.  The improper sentiments are not a good thing, but making a conscious choice to not permit those sentiments to dictate one's behavior is a very good thing.  I think it takes a fair amount of personal insight to recognize a huge negative like that and then something even rarer to accept the burden of publicly admitting it.  It takes guts, honesty and integrity.

And I'm still at a loss to see what she did OTHER THAN refuse to permit her racist feelings to dictate her actions.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 24, 2010)

Care4all said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Racists you can't get away with lying about others to cover up your own racism!
> ...


 
This tape was NOT edited.  It just didn't include the full speech.

Yeah, she goes on later to give a CYA.  Yes, she discrimiminated, but she "learned" from it not to be racist.  Hey!  Too late!  You already did discriminate against a white farmer.

And I have two words to say to ANYONE who thinks I should apologize:  MACACACA and NIGGARDLY!

 If I had a DIME for every edited tape and transcript liberals have brought up to say Rush Limbaugh, the tea party, Bush, et al were "racists" I'd be a rich woman.

And the "racist" stuff Rush Limbaugh said, WASN'T EVEN TRUE.  It was made up and yet it was reported as true.  

Has their EVER been apologies from the left?

Gee I'm sorry Reagan.  There weren't three million homless during your admin and you didn't cheap out on AIDS research.  It was just a political ploy.  Our bad.

Gee, I'm sorry Pres Bush 41, for getting all over you for breaking your "no new taxes" promise AT THE BEHEST OF THE DEMOCRAT CONTROLLED CONGRESS to reduce the deficit, using that slogan to get Clinton elected.  Then breaking OUR middle class tax cut, by raising taxes retroactive to Jan 1.

Gee, I'm sorry Pres Bush 43 for trying to steal the election in 2000 by hanging chads then claiming it was you that tried to steal the election.  Gee, I'm sorry that we in the press lied that it was a 5/4 decision by the USSC, when the truth was it was a 7/2 decision. 

Gee, I'm sorry Pres Bush 43, that we all said you lied about WMDs when the truth was we ALL said Saddam had WMDs back to President Clinton in 1998.

Gee, I'm sorry that we said you and Rove outed Valerie Plame when we knew it was Richard Armitage.

Gee, I'm sorry we lied about those 16 words, when we knew it was the truth that Saddam was trying to get Yellow Cake from Niger.

Gee, I'm sorry we believed the lies of Joe Wilson.

Gee, I'm sorry we were more concerned with Macaca than New Black Panthers standing outside of a Penn voting place.

Gee, I'm sorry that we lied about Rush Limbaugh making all those racist statements, using a book by an author who later admitted he made them up.  

Gee, I'm sorry that we lied about the Tea Party claiming they called Rep Carson and others the N word when the truth is, we STILL can't produce a video proving that (but the Tea Party has released video after video on YouTube showing they didn't)

That's just a FEW of the lies the left has told over and OVER for I don't know how long, and YOU WANT AN APOLOGY FROM ME?

YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!  

I didn't lie, and neither did Breitbart.

He didn't fabricate that video.  It DOES show Sherrod saying she DELIBERATELY discriminated against a white farmer.  "Learning" from it later doesn't change the fact she discriminated.

How many times were their apologies from Trent Lott, George Allen and that poor sap who's only crime was being educated enough to know what niggardly means?

Were their apologies after the Duke Lacrosse fiasco?  Twana Brawly? And a number of other Hoaxes mean to destroy people simply because of their skin color?

You lefties asked for it.  You think you can lie, smear, and destroy people, we can never do anything about it.  WELL GUESS AGAIN.

The NAACP fired the first shot, claiming the Tea Party is racist and the Tea Party is not going to be quiet and will NOT back down.  It is not racist to fight a lie.

You on the left wanted to play hard ball.  My philosophy has always been you want to play hard ball, I'll teach you the rules.

And I won't have to lie to do it, and I won't bow to a ludicrous double standard, either.

BRING IT ON.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 24, 2010)

Liability said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 

Why are you buying this pap?

I have two words to say to this:  Macaca and niggardly? 

How many apologies were given for that, and were they given any "chances?"  Were they given more context?  Would anyone even HEAR their side?

Was the "full transcript" heard?  

And the truth is she did say she discriminated against the white farmer.

No one made her say that.  But now we are supposed to be oh so sorry, when the left has no such conscience when it comes to the people they try to destroy for a whole lot LESS.

You want the double standards to end, then the left are going to have to get bloodied by their own double standards.

As long as we have to prove we are "better" people, then we will always lose that battle.


----------



## Liability (Jul 25, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't see it as "pap."  And I "buy" the fact that Ms. Sherrod was a victim of some reporting that was out of context because I did review the entire speech after seeing her interviewed and listening to the farmer in question.



teapartysamurai said:


> I have two words to say to this:  Macaca and niggardly?


  The reaction to the maccaca line was also a bit of a rush to judgment (but even if he learned that word in his youth and never associated it with racist thinking, it did have racist roots).  "Niggardly" is a different matter.  It is a valid word devoid of racist meaning standing alone, but it unfortunately does sound (and look) like it has a direct racist meaning.  



teapartysamurai said:


> How many apologies were given for that, and were they given any "chances?"  Were they given more context?  Would anyone even HEAR their side?


What does that have to do with the treatment Ms. Sherrod got?



teapartysamurai said:


> Was the "full transcript" heard?



Whose?  When.  I got more than enough from my review of the entire story with Ms. Sherrod to form my own opinion.  IF you are saying that the Senator didn't get that benefit when he said "macaca" then I have to ask you: does the bias of liberal main stream media on matters of political issues surprise you?



teapartysamurai said:


> And the truth is she did say she discriminated against the white farmer.



No.  She said no such thing.  Harboring racist thoughts is not acting on them.  Her behavior is thus what matters.  Show me how she acted on her racist feelings in a way that was unfair to the farmer who now publicly thanks her.



teapartysamurai said:


> No one made her say that.  But now we are supposed to be oh so sorry, when the left has no such conscience when it comes to the people they try to destroy for a whole lot LESS.


  She never said she acted on her racist thinking at the time and there's no evidence that she did as far as I have seen.  Tell me what she did, not what she said, that reflects official racist behavior.,



teapartysamurai said:


> You want the double standards to end, then the left are going to have to get bloodied by their own double standards.



I'd love for double standards to come to an immediate end.  But we don't end racism and double standards by treating Ms. Sherrod unfairly.  I'm not clear what it is you are suggesting should be done.



teapartysamurai said:


> As long as we have to prove we are "better" people, then we will always lose that battle.



We don't have to "prove" jack shit.  But we also don't have to behave in a knee jerk reaction like the very racists we oppose, either.  

Simply stated, it looks to me like you have presumed that Ms. Sherrod not only spoke of her long ago racist thinking but also improperly acted on that racism.  I have yet to see evidence of that.  And again, that farmer coming to her defense speaks volumes.


----------



## topspin (Jul 25, 2010)

The Klan members in the tea party are fucking it up for normal conservative whites. This lady grew up in seriously racist south, to not fight back at all would be un American. but please grand wizards keep hijacking the tea bagger movement.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 25, 2010)

Liability that's the point!

Macaca, niggardly, Twana Brawley, Duke Lacrosse, the lying accusation the Tea Party called Rep Cartson an "N" word, and on and on and on.

They were ALL RUSHES TO JUDGEMENT.

And on fabricated or partial information.

In the case of Breitbart's video, he gave what he had.  He obviously didn't have the full video and I find it interesting the full video didn't come out until AFTER Breitbart's release.

In other words, it's possible Breitbart was deliberately set up to take heat off of the NAACP lying about the Tea Party and getting caught lying (and it worked didn't it?)

Now, Breitbart is supposed to apologize, while the LIARS on the left are lionized????

Should Sherrod get her job back?

I dunno.  Read the FULL transcript and you will see that her speech is not only about class envy but double talk about race.

It's not about race, it is about race, blah blah blah

American Rhetoric: Shirley Sherrod - Speech at the NAACP 20th Freedom Fund Banquet

I mean here is from the same speech of the woman who earlier in the speech claims it's not about race but being poor:



> But then they started looking at the injustices that they faced and started then trying -- you know, the people with money -- you know, they started -- the...poor whites and poor blacks who were -- they -- you know, they married each other. They lived together. They were just like we would be. And they started looking at what was happening to them and decided we need to do something about it -- you know, about this. Well, the people with money, the elite, decided, "Hey, we need to do something here to divide them."
> 
> So that's when they made black people servants for life. That's when they put laws in place forbidding them to marry each other. That's when they created the racism that we know of today. They did it to keep us divided. And they -- it started working so well, they said, "Gosh, looks like we've come up on something here that can last generations." And here we are over 400 years later, and it's still working. What we have to do is get that out of our heads. There is no difference between us. The only difference is that the folks with money want to stay in power and, whether it's health care or whatever it is, they'll do what they need to do to keep that power, you know. It's always about money, y'all.
> 
> You know, I haven't seen such a mean-spirited people as I've seen lately over this issue of health care. Some of the racism we thought was buried. Didn't it surface? Now, we endured eight years of the Bush's and we didn't do the stuff these Republicans are doing because you have a black President.​




So, she's not a racist, but all Republicans are racist.  Yeah right!

The whole speech is nothing but class envy and race.  I'd like to see ALL these liberals lose their job in the government.

But as for apologies.

Breitbart should apologize when we see apologies from the left, and they have a long list of apologies to make.

​


----------



## Walt (Jul 25, 2010)

I do not know if this has been posted here yet. This was posted on youtube in April. It shows how racists are recieved at Tea Party events. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfmShJe5MA]YouTube - Proof That The TEA Party IS NOT Racist![/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 25, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> From what I've been hearing, he has more videos.
> this should get real interesting.
> the difference with Breitbart and the Naacp, Breitbart has video PROOF, the Naacp just used hearsay from SOME people and they presented that, AS PROOF.





teapartysamurai said:


> Well the NAACP keeps saying it's true, but when they have to fabricate the evidence, and all we have to do is show actual videos of NAACP meetings, I think you see who wins that argument.


I'm just reading this thread for the first time and I have to laugh at the CON$ making complete fools of themselves for the first 10 pages before the whole video was posted. The two above have to be the funniest since the Bigotbart clip was dishonestly edited to make the NAACP look racist.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2010)

topspin said:


> The Klan members in the tea party are fucking it up for normal conservative whites. This lady grew up in seriously racist south, to not fight back at all would be un American. but please grand wizards keep hijacking the tea bagger movement.



"To not fight back"?  So, one person's discrimination makes another's okay?  And how did the white farmer discriminate against her, anyway?

Oh, hey, how's that "Klan" meme working out?  Doesn't look like it's getting much traction.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2010)

Walt said:


> I do not know if this has been posted here yet. This was posted on youtube in April. It shows how racists are recieved at Tea Party events.
> 
> YouTube - Proof That The TEA Party IS NOT Racist!


According to the racist-shouters here, "You're not welcome, you're not one of us" is code for "Hey, brother!  Going to the cross burnin' later?"


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 25, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


I picked this post to show just how thoroughly brainwashed CON$ are. 

Even after the whole video was posted and watched, the poster parrots the lies of Bigotbart even though the audience was SILENT during the quotes posted. The poster is so easily suggestible that even after seeing the whole video he STILL swallows everything Bigotbart says and even regurgitates Bigotbart's glass houses line.


----------



## Liability (Jul 25, 2010)

Seeing some of the uber libs here desperately trying to keep the fires stoked is pretty illuminating.

Edthesickdick is desperately still trying to preserve the dishonesty of the liberal race-baiters.  The dishonesty from so many of that kind of lib is telling.

There *was* an element of racism in Ms. sherrod's speech (albeit one referencing some feelings she had over 20 years ago).  Yet tools like edthesickdick try mightily to deny it.  The NAACP *did* react before the "pay-off" thus revealing SOME residual feelings of racism even from a group otherwise dedicated to rooting racism out of our society.  Breitbart did post edited tapes which, collectively, put the NAACP in an even worse light than the facts actually justified, but that doesn't serve as a valid basis to fully acquit the NAACP.  The NAACP and our President DID rush to judgment.

Denying these things is silly.  But some libs love to wallow in their old slogans even when they are no longer valid or even justifiable.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 25, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > The story was all about Sherrod describing her, essentially, racist attitudes and response and how she learned, through those events that she was wrong in her thinking.
> ...





chanel said:


> *But, but, but - the laughing and clapping came BEFORE the ending that was clipped....  Did they read her speech before they came in?  Yeah - that must've been it.*


Again even after having seen the whole video and after Ravi posted the transcript, the brainwashed still parrot Bigotbart and HanNITWITy who said there was no way for the audience to know "there was going to be a point of redemption."



> American Rhetoric: Shirley Sherrod - Speech at the NAACP 20th Freedom Fund Banquet
> 
> But when I...made the commitment years ago I didn't know how -- I didn't...I prayed about it that night and as our house filled with people* I was back in one of the bedrooms praying and asking God to show me what I could do. I didn't have -- the path wasn't laid out that night. I just made the decision that I would stay and work.* And -- And over the years things just happened.
> 
> ...



Just to remind you what Bigotbart and HanNITWITY said after showing the FOX edited clip from the whole NAACP video.



> Andrew Breitbart on 'Hannity': 'This Is Not About Shirley Sherrod' - Hannity - FOXNews.com
> 
> BREITBART: And what this video shows and what the NAACP affirms in their initial rebuke is not just that Shirley Sherrod, what she said was wrong, but that* the audience was laughing and applauding as she described how she maltreated the white farmer.*
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 25, 2010)

TPS and Stephanie creaming themselves over the racist Sherrod and what a hero Breitbart is at the beginning of this thread is hilarious.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 26, 2010)

Walt said:


> I do not know if this has been posted here yet. This was posted on youtube in April. It shows how racists are recieved at Tea Party events.
> 
> YouTube - Proof That The TEA Party IS NOT Racist!


That performance was obviously STAGED by the teabaggers to pretend they don't tolerate hateful bigots AFTER their open acceptance of hate mongers was exposed.

Here is how the teabaggers really treat hate mongers. Not only was the guy with the Obama swastika tolerated throughout the speeches right up in front for everyone to see, after the speeches were over Malkin poses for a picture with him. 





That's noted right-wing shill Michelle Malkin posing with who we've dubbed "Swastika Guy," owing to the sign he carried right onto the stage with State Senator Josh Penry, Congressman Mike Coffman, Colorado GOP Chairman Dick Wadhams, State Senator Dave Schultheis, former Congressman Tom Tancredo, and Independence Institute president Jon Caldara, among others. None of whom did anything about it, and in fact one person defended the guy to one of our people saying that the swastika is not a Nazi symbol, but an honored Native American symbol.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7GZtKY5XR0&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Right Wing Anti-Stimulus Rally in Colorado[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually...the swastika is an old Indian symbol. I've seen it a lot.

Just saying.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 26, 2010)

What am I supposed to look for in that youtube clip? Because I am not going to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> TPS and Stephanie creaming themselves over the racist Sherrod and what a hero Breitbart is at the beginning of this thread is hilarious.



LOL, and you all creaming yourselves to make this radical racist bigoted woman a hero, is a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 26, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > TPS and Stephanie creaming themselves over the racist Sherrod and what a hero Breitbart is at the beginning of this thread is hilarious.
> ...




Radical racist? You must have seriously lost your fucking mind you stupid cow.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



you lefties have the mouths of a sewer. ick ick


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 26, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> What am I supposed to look for in that youtube clip? Because I am not going to watch the whole thing.


You mean you don't want to listen to the stirring inspirational speeches of the teabaggers? 

If you start at the 17 minute mark you can see him standing right up front on the left in plain sight with the speakers, unmolested the whole time and at the end of the video Malkin poses for a picture with him rather than booting him off the stage.


----------

